# Are you getting a ZhanChi?



## rubiksarlen (Jul 4, 2011)

so recently i've heard lotsa people wanting to get a ZhanChi, most probably cos Feliks broke the WR with one. so please vote/reply if u are getting one, and which color!


----------



## aronpm (Jul 4, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> most probably cos Feliks broke the WR with one.


 
I wanted a Zhanchi _before_ they were cool


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 4, 2011)

i's geting a wheyet won becuz felix made world rekordz wit wheyet.


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2011)

I am getting a lot of them 

I've noticed a shift in my orders recently to Zhanchi pre orders. I will have black and white soon. 

I also think Feliks is an inspirational force for people to get the same cube he currently uses. The Zhanchi is also an awesome invention.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe in the furture some months away. I orded a GuHong 3 or so weeks ago off lightake and it still haven't arrived


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

I've already had one for 4 months now.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 4, 2011)

I want one only for the reason that I can't say,"I am not getting good times because of my cube!" IF someone can get the WR with it, then I should have no excuse, and I want that.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

Pre ordered them with Lightake and iCubeMart as soon as they were on the sites. And in black, only ever black. I have really bad recognition on white. Pity my best Lingyun but a long way is white. I use that for PLL attacks.

I am hoping in some ways it replaces my main of the Lingyun, the Lunhui couldn't with its locky feel with the torpedos. So I will be trying with and without torpedos but do not see the point of them with the winged edges.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll buy anything that Donovan makes an Ultimate out of. But I may need to check the weight of it first, the LunHui was just too heavy for my woosy wrists.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I'll buy 30 or so... yeah, I should have them in about a week.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometime in the future, yes. Mainly cause I need a stickered 3x3 and might as well go for what's now the best, also love the non popping T parts =D.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I wanted a Zhanchi _before_ they were cool


 
This made me laugh.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 4, 2011)

i'll get it after some reviews come out, no reason to get it immediately.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 4, 2011)

I preordered one from Lightake.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 4, 2011)

defintiely


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 4, 2011)

of course


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 4, 2011)

I will have a lot of them in around a week, or a week in a half


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 4, 2011)

no...
I'm gonna get one free!!!!!!!!!!!
Cool!!!


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes white and the Ultimate, I switched to white before Faz get 5.66.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I'll probably get an Ultimate Zhanchi at US Nationals from Donovan.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been waiting for a local seller to have stock of this for a long time.  Been wanting to switch from the Guhong.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't even have a Guhong yet.

Maybe.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to get one in black.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 4, 2011)

I got tired of wondering and guessing how cubes compare in weight, so in another post I posted all the weights and sizes of the Dayan cubes... here are their densities.

GuHong 0.43198 grams per cubic cm
POM GuHong 0.55444 grams per cubic cm
LingYun 0.49540 grams per cubic cm
LunHui 0.54095 grams per cubic cm
"official" ZhanChi 0.48401 grams per cubic cm

I'm looking forward to the ZhanChi no doubt, but until we get a production cube in our hands we won't know for sure if these numbers are accurate. I hope they are.



I'll be getting an Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi, a Lubix Fusion, and I'm waiting for the mail to deliver my Godly Guhong... Overkill I know... I love my GuHong, but it isn't perfect.

Hopefully, the hunt for the perfect cube ends now!

(As an aside, I'm also looking forward to the Alpha CC and the Type F-III. Thought, I'll be waiting for reviews to see if they're worth it)

-achilles308


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 4, 2011)

Psssh. I planned on getting one for a looong time. I really hope to get one. (Black)


----------



## Hershey (Jul 4, 2011)

Why do we need a Zhanchi exactly? I already have a lunhui. Cubes don't always make a cuber faster.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 4, 2011)

I planned on getting one after feeling donovans back in may mine will be in around wednesday!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe, think its time to move on from my Alpha-V to a DaYan-V.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2011)

chanshee

snu


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 4, 2011)

jarses larses chinarses but i have to get a pickaxe first


----------



## splinteh (Jul 5, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> I want one only for the reason that I can't say,"I am not getting good times because of my cube!" IF someone can get the WR with it, then I should have no excuse, and I want that.


 
I can get good times with a storebought bro


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Ultimate zhanchi from lubix. Ill get one as soon as he releases it


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 5, 2011)

yep, icubemart contest


----------



## Keban (Jul 5, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> yep, icubemart contest


 Ugh, I never win anything D:

Maybe. Pretty content with my Lunhui/Alpha V still, and I have an Alpha CC coming in.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> yep, icubemart contest


 
dude your so fricking lucky! I was 1 entry off. I was 57 and one of the winners was 58 that sucks!


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> dude your so fricking lucky! I was 1 entry off. I was 57 and one of the winners was 58 that sucks!


 
HAHA! You will have to wait like the rest of us.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> HAHA! You will have to wait like the rest of us.


 
well i preordered mine so it will be at my house wednesday


----------



## Bapao (Jul 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> *I planned on getting one after feeling donovans back in may* mine will be in around wednesday!


 
How did touching Donovan's back make you decide to get a ZhanChi? 

You nearly won too! So close...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How did touching Donovan's back make you decide to get a ZhanChi?
> 
> (


 
rotfl


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll probably be buying a black one...
I rather the look of white, but I want an 'original' looking 3x3 =P.


----------



## Chappi (Jul 10, 2011)

achilles308;
I'll be getting an Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi said:


> Hopefully, the hunt for the perfect cube ends now![/B]
> -achilles308



You really think this will EVER end ?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, I'm getting a black and white.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not getting a Zhanchi because I don't need it. I'm still capable of getting a lot faster with my current cube (Lunhui), so why should I bother spending more money on 3x3s?


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not getting a Zhanchi because I don't need it. I'm still capable of getting a lot faster with my current cube (Lunhui), so why should I bother spending more money on 3x3s?


 
+1


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 11, 2011)

I also agree with that statement, I can get far faster with my guhong... But I want a stickered cube so I might as well get the ZhanChi .


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why do we need a Zhanchi exactly? I already have a lunhui. Cubes don't always make a cuber faster.


 
NO! FAZ GOT WR WITH IT! IT MUST BE THE BEST! WE ALL NEED IT!
But seriously, I totally agree.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm getting a Zhanchi because my GuHong is pretty much dead after 9 months and 4 competitions of non stop use.


----------



## Olji (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm getting one mainly for collection purposes, I love my Guhong, and my Lingyun is competing with it atm, although its not lubed, it went from bad unlubed to good unlubed after i exchanged pieces between the guhong and lingyun, maybe some silicone got transferred to it <-<


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not getting a Zhanchi because I don't need it. I'm still capable of getting a lot faster with my current cube (Lunhui), so why should I bother spending more money on 3x3s?


 
I agree, I'm only getting one because I haven't bought a 3x3 in a long time and I would like to try out a Dayan cube. If I had a GuHong or something I probably would not bother.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2011)

I ordered a lubix zhanchi just now hope it comes quickly.


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll get it sometime soon because

GuHong POM + Use since February 2011 = Pretty crappy cube


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 11, 2011)

Ordered a white ultimate just now. I'm normally black but supposedly white was better here. Cos of the plastic mix?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine should come tommorrow.


----------



## timeless (Jul 11, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> Ordered a white ultimate just now. I'm normally black but supposedly white was better here. Cos of the plastic mix?


 
lol thats a myth


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 11, 2011)

timeless said:


> lol thats a myth


 
no black plastic has added chemicals that make it black.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 11, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> no black plastic has added chemicals that make it black.


Do you have any evidence to suggest that this chemical can affect the cube performance?


----------



## nupityS (Jul 11, 2011)

im gonna order white zhanchi ultimate, im must to - because I have just F2 and it so bad!


----------



## Olji (Jul 11, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> Ordered a white ultimate just now. I'm normally black but supposedly white was better here. Cos of the plastic mix?


 
I think this plastic thing is more like a placebo effect right now, I bought a black and a white guhong to try out and there was an extremely small difference between them (caused by molding inconsistency)


----------



## Owen (Jul 11, 2011)

Probably, because my Guhong is terrible. Especially after modding it, it's not even speed-cubeable


----------



## cycle (Jul 11, 2011)

does the ultimate zhanchi have the 48 point edge mod? cause it doesn't say so on the blog.

_My order for the ZhanChi came in a bit quicker than expected! I have both Black and White ones available. They will be prepared as the “The Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi”. Which means they will be fully assembled, lubed with the Ultimate method which is lubing the springs, washer, and screws on the inside of each center piece, as well lubing the core and the individual pieces. _


----------



## Vinny (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't really see a need for me to get one right now, especially seeing how it's barely been a month since I got my Ultimate GuHong. I need to order a decent 4x4 like the X cube and by then, DaYan will probably have already made like 7 more cubes. So I most likely won't be getting a ZhanChi...

Although cube donations are welcome


----------



## Bapao (Jul 11, 2011)

I wasn't going to get one at first because the pieces look the same as those in my prototype. But I really need to know for sure if they _are_ the exact same. 
Just couldn't help myself...

I couldn't imaging life with only one 3x3x3 though, even if that one cube were the best there is.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm happy with my GuHong at the moment.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 11, 2011)

Nah. My GuHong and LingYun owns.


----------



## MarcoRossi (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for the color version!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 12, 2011)

Waits until his current main dies and goes to his other cubes.


----------



## Juju (Jul 13, 2011)

Just got my Zhanchi, and I gotta say I like it a lot more than my Lunhui. In fact, my Lunhui was pretty garbage to be honest. I tried all the tensioning and lubing options I could think of, and it just wasn't as usable as my Guhong, not to mention generally harder to turn and heavier than the Guhong.

My Zhanchi just arrived from icubemart, and I must say it's more like the Lingyun than the Guhong, but without the feeling that it's going to explode everywhere.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 13, 2011)

Juju said:


> ...In fact, my Lunhui was pretty garbage to be honest.



Lunhui needs more breaking-in time. But this is now moot point with the advent of the zhanchi.



Juju said:


> ...I must say it's more like the Lingyun than the Guhong, but without the feeling that it's going to explode everywhere.


 
That's good news for me since I prefer the feel of the lingyun to the guhong.


----------



## timeless (Jul 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Nah. My GuHong and LingYun owns.


 
which u think is better?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> jarses larses chinarses but i have to get a pickaxe first


 
你好我的名字是启兰

also, jarses maybe


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> which u think is better?


 
Lingyun,zhanhi, lunhui, guhong
Ordered best to worst


----------



## majikat (Jul 19, 2011)

I just ordered a Zhanchi, along with an Alpha V-f and an F-II. I've only ever used Rubiks brand cubes, so I wanted to get a few different speedcubes and see what I like best.


----------

